# Dominion Fuzz (Fuzz Face) it's a serious piece of gear.



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

@dominionfuzz (on Instagram)
a small Canadian start up business worth supporting. If you're in the market for a fuzz face: Such a fun pedal to play. So many usable tones with just the volume and tone on the guitar. It responds extremely well to varied pick and finger attack. And although it sounds like a fuzz face it lets your different guitars and amps tones all shine through. Best gear purchase I've made in a long time. Have to get some recording done to show it off.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Warren said:


> Have to get some recording done to show it off.


Please do. I got in touch after seeing Alex's video clip.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind trying one, but it looks expensive....


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I wouldn't mind trying one, but it looks expensive....


IMHO it was expensive, for me, but in this case you're not paying for hype. For me it was totally worth it. It will probably take a long time for something else to displace it. But, it's exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Just posted a video on YT. Various blues tones using the volume and pickup selection on the guitar. Please don't mind the sloppy playing I haven't played with a pick in a while.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Szabor was kind enough to loan me one of his builds to try (advantages of being local) It was a BC183 silicon version.

I had a chance to try it with multiple guitars and amps, and it really is a superior fuzz pedal. The build quality/enclosure is amazing, but it is also a well tuned and super usable fuzz. I ran it through a Marshall Plexi RI and my Matchless DC30, and it loves volume-the low end and high end are really well balanced and controlled so it just sounds better and better as you turn the amp up. As usual, turning up the volume of the pedal also helps the sound, and it sounded best with the output full up and the fuzz knob at about 3/4. 

It was best with the strat, but I was surprised to find that even humbucker guitars sound great.

I’m not sure how it would work with a pedal board, but on the floor the large, stable enclosure is great.

All in all this is a superior fuzz pedal.


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks all,

Really love to hear that those of you have enjoyed them and have taken the time to share your experiences. It means a lot to me. I put a lot of love into each pedal and always treat them as if they were going to be me own. It’s often hard to pass them along but I can only ever hope that they will go to a home that will play them and enjoy them.

It’s also a learning experience, as I am continually growing and improving my process of all aspects of the builds (enclosures, wiring, tuning, etc.).

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Vtham (May 9, 2021)

Lets all support Canadian businesses and entrepreneurs!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Where is this website, google has let me down?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Where is this website, google has let me down?


@dominionfuzz (on Instagram) . No web site. Or PM the guy in the post above: Sabzor.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I really want to try one of these


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

Proud owner of #8 here! It's a special thing: @Sabzor took time on the phone to understand how I intended to use the fuzz and tuned it accordingly. BC183 cleans up really well with single coils and it roars if you open up the volume. Aesthetically, I love the relic job on the housing and the super clean internals.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

KoskineN said:


> I want one!


We can make that happen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If they do manage to hold the Festival Sonore in Montreal this September, the "Ottawa Pedal Mafia" will once again convene. If the opportunity arises, you should join the gang.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Where is this website, google has let me down?


@dominionfuzz on instagram. DM him.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Don't do Instagram, bookface or tweets.

I only have one EHX Ram's Head, my only experience with Fuzz!

Don't know the difference between the EHX and a fuzz face?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Don't do Instagram, bookface or tweets.
> 
> I only have one EHX Ram's Head, my only experience with Fuzz!
> 
> Don't know the difference between the EHX and a fuzz face?


Then message him in this forum. It's Sabzor. He's in this post.


----------



## TimTim (10 mo ago)

pdaigle said:


> Proud owner of #8 here! It's a special thing: @Sabzor took time on the phone to understand how I intended to use the fuzz and tuned it accordingly. BC183 cleans up really well with single coils and it roars if you open up the volume. Aesthetically, I love the relic job on the housing and the super clean internals.


Hi, do you still love this after a bit of time now? Too cool case!


----------



## TimTim (10 mo ago)

Sabzor said:


> We can make that happen.


Now how would I go about geting one?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Don't do Instagram, bookface or tweets.
> 
> I only have one EHX Ram's Head, my only experience with Fuzz!
> 
> Don't know the difference between the EHX and a fuzz face?


You're asking, or stating?
All Big Muffs are double clippers. They boost and clip, then boost and clip again. That results in a fuzzy tone, but more distinctively a rather steady tone. It is not impossible, but still very difficult, to get a _dynamically responsive_ tone from a BMP, that is cleanish when you pick softly or turn the guitar volume down, and more intensely distorted when you dig in and raise the guitar volume. Fuzz Faces - "good" ones, that is - are known for being able to clean up with reduced guitar volume, and intensify considerably when the guitar output gets hotter.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> You're asking, or stating?
> All Big Muffs are double clippers. They boost and clip, then boost and clip again. That results in a fuzzy tone, but more distinctively a rather steady tone. It is not impossible, but still very difficult, to get a _dynamically responsive_ tone from a BMP, that is cleanish when you pick softly or turn the guitar volume down, and more intensely distorted when you dig in and raise the guitar volume. Fuzz Faces - "good" ones, that is - are known for being able to clean up with reduced guitar volume, and intensify considerably when the guitar output gets hotter.


Thanks Mark, I was asking, I guess I came across as snarky because it frustrates me that I can only access information through social media that I really want to avoid!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't do any of those things either. Fortunately, I did most of my learning before the advent of all those silly phone-based distractions.

Feel free to ask away.


----------

